# Critique Xairyn!



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

He is a looker! From what I can see he is downhill, long fetlocks, straight shoulder, but I absolutely LOVE just about everything else about this boy. Nice front legs that are maybe a tad over at the knee, lovely back end, front end, and build in general. Also he looks a tad ewe necked as well.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

oh yeah, and his butt shot. this was hard to get, he wouldn't stop trying to turn to face me


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> He is a looker! From what I can see he is downhill, long fetlocks, straight shoulder, but I absolutely LOVE just about everything else about this boy. Nice front legs that are maybe a tad over at the knee, lovely back end, front end, and build in general. Also he looks a tad ewe necked as well.


thank you! he is insanely athletic and fluent, so I have trouble picking him apart lol.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

anyone else??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a very nice looking guy. If you said he was Appendix QH , I'd believe you.

he is a wee bit knock kneed and maybe abit tied in behind the knee. pasturns are a normal length and angle. his backend is really nicely angled and overall , his conformation is darn good!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for making my day! When I first met him, I fell in love with his build, first, so it's nice to hear that others find him appealing as well. 
I think he most likely is not 100% TB. He is only 15 HH, and just doesn't have the look. So I just refer to him as a supposed TB lol. 

He moves so beautifully. I'll see if my internet connection can handle uploading a video to youtube.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this is probably the picture combined with the light but it looks like his left rear side is lighter through his gaskin and thigh. Again it is probably the picture and he is standing slightly more forward with his right leg.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I double checked when I rode him tonight, its just the pic and the angle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is built down hill and has a long, weak coupling ahead of his peak of croup. He will be hard to collect and keep collected (it can be done.. just not easily). He is a bit knock knee'd and you can see a slight thickening below the knee along the inside of the cannons indicating splint activity (not severe). I was going to say he was tied in at the knee but I think that is an illusion due to the hair along the fetlock joint. 

His shoulder is a bit upright and the angle at the point of shoulder is a bit closed due to the low angle of the humerus. The neck ties in nicely to the shoulder. 

The hind leg is a bit sickle hocked and he has very light gaskins. the entire leg is set a bit to the rear as a result of the long coupling and the peak of rump location. The croup is steep, which will not help his weak coupling. 

His hind feet appear to have the heels cut too low in the second photo (where he faces the left hand side of the page). However, it may be the footing as he does not appear that way in other photos. 

At first glance I like this horse.. but there are enough flaws that he will be limited when it comes to an advanced discipline. I sincerely doubt he is 100% Thoroughbred. He appears to be an appendix Quarter Horse from the lay of his humerus and shoulder and the hind quarters. 

He is also a bit over conditioned. I little less weight would be a good goal.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the in depth critique!I can't believe I've never noticed the splints. I'll have a closer look at that tonight when I see him. And buy him some SMBs. 

I just got him re-started under saddle, and he was never fully trained in his life, just "cowboy-ed" so I have no idea how he will collect yet. He carries himself beautifully and is naturally light on his front end and drives himself from his HQs. So we'll see when we get there.

I have no crazy plans for him, he is very athletic and loves to jump, but I think he'll be a cute small town fair and small show reiner. If he likes it that is. He'll mainly just a fun, do whatever, kind of horse for me  

And from the few sketchy documents I have for him, the previous owner referred to him as a Doc Bar gelding, so I think he's probably appendix. He's way too QH looking to not have some QH in him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Any more helpful and much appreciated thoughts? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does he have no chest at all? hahahaha it's sort of all neck! What FHOTD would call a "nest".

Other than that, I quite like him 

edit; no, only the one photo where he's trotting, he looks ok in the standing shots.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Elana,

would you mind posting a photo here of a horse with strong coupling and one with weak coupling? I have always been a bit vague on that term and what it means.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I will start a thread on it TINY....


----------



## FBody355 (Aug 23, 2012)

He looks mainly QH to me.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

He has a big manly chest  from the front view anyways lol. Something about the way he is built is really appealing to me, I'm just not very knowledgeable about in depth conformation. 

I am also leaning towards him being a QH. The guy said he's 100% TB, but I highly doubt that. Whatever, doesn't matter to me, as we have actually bonded very nicely. He's extremely intelligent, constantly surprising me with how fast he catches on to new things. Ground driving?? 2 minutes of "wtf??" And then he was driving like a pro. 

I'll work on posting a video so you can see him move if anyone is interested 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Elana,
> 
> would you mind posting a photo here of a horse with strong coupling and one with weak coupling? I have always been a bit vague on that term and what it means.


Myself as well! I'll look for your thread, Elana, I love learning new things. And interested to hear about how Xai's build may work against him as we get further into training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

the first photo... I am not sure if it is just shadows but there are some good rings on the hooves. What happend that stressed him out 2months ago and maybe around 6 months ago?

Ever have any xrays?


----------

